

These Robots Will Stop the Jellyfish Invasion - grej
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/jeros-jellyfish-elimination-robotic-swarm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+IeeeSpectrum+(IEEE+Spectrum)

======
grej
Professor Myung and his group at KAIST set out to develop a robot to deal with
this issue, and last month, they tested out their solution, the Jellyfish
Elimination Robotic Swarm (JEROS), in Masan Bay on the southern coast of South
Korea. They've built three prototypes.

The JEROS robots are autonomous, able to use cameras to locate jellyfish near
the surface, Professor Myung explains. The sequence below shows how an on-
board computer processes an image and identifies a jellyfish on the water. ...
Once the robots have found a group of jellyfish, they team up and float around
in formation

